# ICB2.0 - Was weiter mit dem Funktionsmuster geschah...



## nuts (9. September 2014)

Auf der Eurobike hat das Funktionsmuster des ICB2 einiges über sich ergehen lassen: Foto-Termine, Grapsch-Attacken und Sekt-Dusche. Doch was danach geschah, war nicht unbedingt besser: Zurück in der Heimat Schleswig-Holstein wurde ihm mit der Flex zu Leibe gerückt...


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Was weiter mit dem Funktionsmuster geschah...*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Brainman (9. September 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach geht es in die richtige Richtung. Die Idee für den Umwerfer gefällt mir.
Es wäre schön wenn es den Rahmen am Ende wieder in Raw gibt (zum Eloxieren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (9. September 2014)

Lieber Jürgen,

sollte der Bedarf bestehen das Rad auf einer längeren Teststrecke, Straße/Feldweg hoch und Trail runter, testen zu wollen darfst du dich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. Das ganze klingt doch schon mal sehr sehr geil!

Speziazlizt


----------



## Nduro (9. September 2014)

Mir gefällt es sehr gut. Bleibt auf jedenfall eine Option für 2015.


----------



## Problem (9. September 2014)

Was ist denn das Yoke?


----------



## Haop (9. September 2014)

Der Umbau sieht ganz gut aus. Vielleicht sollte man aber noch die Verbindungsstelle von Sitzstrebe und Versteifung an einen Punkt mit dem oberen Lager legen, welches die "Wippe" (Verlängerung der Dämpferaufnahme) mit dem Hinterbau verbindet. Also die Versteifungsstreben (die das Y-Blech ersetzen) dort enden lassen, wo jetzt die Verbindung von Hinterbau und Wippe ist. Verständlich?  Dann sieht es bestimmt ruhiger und harmonischer aus.


----------



## foreigner (9. September 2014)

Meine Sorge war nur, dass der Hinterbau im Bereich der Dämpferverlängerung nicht steif genug wird. Das scheint ja jetzt schon klar zu gehen und ich denke, dass wir das auch beibehalten können, selbst wenn es leichter wird, da ja hier nicht mal eine obere seitliche Verstrebung (an der Verbindung Drehpunkt zu Dämpferverlängerung) verbaut ist. Dass der Hinterbau sonst richtig gut funktioniert, daran hatte ich eigentlich keine Zweifel. Drehpunktslage, Antisquat, Progression alles gut, was soll da bei einem Eingelenker noch schief gehen? Da gibt´s halt keine negativen Überraschungen wie Klappmessereffekt oder ähnliches.  
Das meist unterschätzte Hinterbausystem ist meiner Meinung nach der Eingelenker. Liegt auch daran, dass es kaum wirklich gut gemachte auf dem Markt gibt.
Freud mich jedenfalls, dass es sich in der Praxis gut macht.


----------



## foreigner (9. September 2014)

Was wiegt der Rahmen jetzt eigentlich ?


----------



## Gefahradler (9. September 2014)

Bitte bitte ermöglicht eine Reifenfreiheit von 2.8" für den neuen WTB Trailblazer!
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...eifen-scraper-felgen-erste-praxiserfahrungen/


----------



## Plumpssack (9. September 2014)

Jetzt habt ihr durch den ganzen Text liebevoll den abgestimmten Namen benutzen wollen, nur leider lautet dieser Hügeleisen und nicht Hügelbrett 

Das Bike macht aber einen super Eindruck, ich hoffe ich kanns auch irgendwann mal ausprobieren


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2014)

Bleibt der Hinterbau so häßlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. September 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bleibt der Hinterbau so häßlich ?


Es bleibt gar nichts so. Wie oben (zum gefühlt 100 mal) steht ist´s ein reines Funktionsmuster und die gesamte Optik ändert sich noch.



Gefahradler schrieb:


> Bitte bitte ermöglicht eine Reifenfreiheit von 2.8" für den neuen WTB Trailblazer!
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...eifen-scraper-felgen-erste-praxiserfahrungen/


Och, bitte nicht! Es macht den Rahmen schon nicht gerade schöner, dass der Umwerfer rein muss, dann nicht bitte noch das nächste völlig unnötige Platzproblem provozieren. Schon gar nicht wegen so einem unnötigen und vorrübergehendem Trend wie überbreite Reifen. Das Ding widerspricht doch eh der "Philosophie" des Bikes komplett. Hart, schnell und direkt und nicht wabbelig, weich und Komfortwunder.


----------



## konsti-d (9. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Das meist unterschätzte Hinterbausystem ist meiner Meinung nach der Eingelenker. Liegt auch daran, dass es kaum wirklich gut gemachte auf dem Markt gibt.
> ...


eigentlich schon ein wenig ungewöhnlich, da quasi jedes Motorrad ein simpler Eingelenker ist. Da gibt´s dann oft nur komplizierte Dämperanlenkungen.
An sich funktionieren Motorräder ja doch sehr ähnlich wie Fahrräder, zumindest was die Mechanik des Fahrwerks und Antriebs angeht.

Hmmm.. vielleicht das über den Tellerrand schauen vernachlässigt? Lager werden da glaub ich auch nie getauscht... KP, alles nur wild spekuliert 


Übrigens kann ich mich immer nur mehr über die neu gewonnen Einblicke in der Fahrradentwicklung freuen und bedanke mich mal wieder. Super interessant für mich!
Foreigner schlag ich übrigens jetzt schon auf jeden Fall mal für mindestens ein Belohnungs-Shirt vor. So viel produktive Hilfe und Einsatz für umme... ich bin Fan, haha  - aber jetzt nicht überheblich werden...

Zwischenstand erfreut natürlich auch sehr!


----------



## Samplidude (10. September 2014)

Bei Downhillrädern gibt es ja schon eine Auswahl an Eingelenkern "mit komplizierten Dämpferanlenkungen", also Scott Gambler, das neue und das alte Lapierre, GT Fury (ok, das ist mit simpler Anlenkung) ...
Das hat sich nur bis jetzt im CC bis Enduro nicht durchgesetzt; Eingelenker findet man z.B. mit Bananenschwinge oder noch schlimmer mit Antriebsschwinge im Baumarkt oder bei Decathlon. Sowas schädigt von vornherein das Image von Eingelenkern, wenn man schon 2000€ und mehr ausgibt, möchte man halt die abgefahrenste Mehrgelenker VPP Konstruktion mitnehmen, die man kriegen kann. 

Schön am Eingelenker mit Dreiecksrahmenschwinge ist denke ich mal, das die Schwinge an sich sehr steif konstruieren kann, da die Kettenstreben von den Druckstreben und deren Verbindung am vorderen Bereich unterstützt werden. Ein gewöhnlicher abgestützer Eingelenker hätte dann ja ein Lager in der Druckstrebe und das wäre nicht zuträglich für die Steifigkeit. Wenn man also das Hügeleisenprinzip mit einem dicken Hauptlager kombiniert, kommt dabei ein steifes Rad herraus. Zumindest war so, glaube ich, die Überlegung, als das Rahmenkonzept abgestimmt wurde.

Ach ja, ich find Hügelbrett passt eh viel besser, weil das Bike ja aus ALU ist, von ALUtech ist und ja wie ein Brett aufm Trail liegen soll.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. September 2014)

Stimmt,  Hügelbrett passt auch gut zum "Trails surfen".


----------



## PamA2013 (10. September 2014)

Wenn ihr jetzt sagt: Draufsetzen und Wohlfühlen, Geometrie voll toll.... wie fühlt sich die Karre dann wohl mit der Richtigen Gabellänge an und dem entsprechend steileren Lenkwinkel? Scheint jetzt erstmal nicht so richtig aussagekräftig in der Hinsicht.


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2014)

@Samplidude

Welche sorte eingelenker ist denn das independant drive train von den GT's. Einfacher, abgestützter...?
Kenn mich da net so aus

Hab mir ein 12er GT (kein Fury) zugelegt und bin sehr angetan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (10. September 2014)

Ich will ja nicht als "Grammatik- und Rechtschreib"gestapo" rüberkommen, aber diese ist in dem Artikel einfach grausam...

...und die Rahmenform ist auch alles andere als schön...


----------



## R.C. (10. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Lager werden da glaub ich auch nie getauscht...



Bei einer Enduro oder einem MXer etwa genauso so oft wie beim Rad, die Steuerlager eher oefter.


----------



## Much (10. September 2014)

...vergleicht euch doch bitte nicht mit einem Santa Cruz. Da könnt ihr nur verlieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2014)

Much schrieb:


> ...vergleicht euch doch bitte nicht mit einem Santa Cruz. Da könnt ihr nur verlieren.



Stimmt net, ein VPP käme mir nicht ins Haus. Drum hätte das hier schon gewonnen 

G.


----------



## PamA2013 (10. September 2014)

Much schrieb:


> ...vergleicht euch doch bitte nicht mit einem Santa Cruz. Da könnt ihr nur verlieren.


Wenn das so wäre, wieso sollte man überhaupt ein bike bauen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. September 2014)

Eingelenker waren vor allem zu Zeiten ein Thema, wo es zum einen keine ordentlichen Dämpfer gab und 3-fach Kurbeln. Da war dann die große Frage, wo man den Hauptdrehpunkt hin legen sollte, wegen Kettenzug usw. Wird heute elegant mit 1-fach Kurbeln und LSC gelöst. 
VPP ist/war letztlich auch nur wegen der Dämpferanlenkung interessant. So etwas wie beim Solid Strike wird man anders kaum hin bekommen.


----------



## H.B.O (10. September 2014)

5010 (aks:SOlO) ist schon sehr geil aber ne andere preisklasse


----------



## Much (10. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt net, ein VPP käme mir nicht ins Haus. Drum hätte das hier schon gewonnen
> 
> G.


----------



## veraono (10. September 2014)

@nuts "fotorealistische Renderings", ich lach mich schlapp 
Aber super, dass es sogar schon am Prototyp ohne obere Querverstrebung mögl. scheint die nötige Steifigkeit für die Dämpferverlängerungskonstruktion zu erreichen.

VOR der Serie empfände ich es aber als sehr beruhigend wenn nochmal ein Proto gebaut würde MIT oberer Querverstrebung und dafür einem Rohrsatz der in Sachen Design/Auslegung/Gewicht dem entgültigen näher kommt, nicht dass es am Ende doch noch Überraschungen gibt.


nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319557 Also ich dachte auch wir hätten es Designtechnisch mit dem Knick im Griff, aber... Jürgen hat ein paar fotorealistische Renderings gemacht und siehe da: In 3D sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Man kriegt (zwangsläufig) einen asymmetrischen Abstand von der Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr, was - wenn man das eine Weile parallel zum Sitzrohr führt - nicht sooo cool aussieht, oder was denkt ihr?
> 
> PS: Jürgen ist offensichtlich ein Rendering-Gott. Und das ganz ohne Raycasting und sonstige Späße.


----------



## nuts (10. September 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Bitte bitte ermöglicht eine Reifenfreiheit von 2.8" für den neuen WTB Trailblazer!
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...eifen-scraper-felgen-erste-praxiserfahrungen/



Da bin ich auch für. Stefan ist etwas skeptisch, aber jetzt schauen wir mal. Mein Tipp: Mit Umwerfer wird es nicht möglich sein, mit 1X11 schon. Und, was wir auf jeden Fall auch berücksichtigen wollen, ist die 26+ Fraktion. Die Kettenstreben sollen einfach in Richtung Hinterrad nicht wieder zusammen laufen, sodass auch 26X2,75 oder was auch immer funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (10. September 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Eingelenker waren vor allem zu Zeiten ein Thema, wo es zum einen keine ordentlichen Dämpfer gab und 3-fach Kurbeln. Da war dann die große Frage, wo man den Hauptdrehpunkt hin legen sollte, wegen Kettenzug usw. Wird heute elegant mit 1-fach Kurbeln und LSC gelöst.
> VPP ist/war letztlich auch nur wegen der Dämpferanlenkung interessant. So etwas wie beim Solid Strike wird man anders kaum hin bekommen.


Die klassischen VPP haben sogar allesamt eine recht miese Progression. Die Trail und Enduro Bikes eine am Anfang ansteigende, was das Ansprechverhalten mit Luftdämpfer nicht gerade schöner macht und diesen Durchsackeffekt mit sich bringt und einige am Ende noch zu wenig Durchschlagschutz. Bei den DH Bikes ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis über den Hub viel zu krass, weswegen man kaum richtig perfekte Dämpferabstimmungen hin bekommt (da braucht man schon fast Werks-unterstützung vom Dämpferhersteller ).
Ich schließe mich Tyrolens an und würde sogar behaupten: An einem Trailbike ist ein gut gemachter Eingelenker das bessere System.


----------



## foreigner (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch für. Stefan ist etwas skeptisch, aber jetzt schauen wir mal. Mein Tipp: Mit Umwerfer wird es nicht möglich sein, mit 1X11 schon. Und, was wir auf jeden Fall auch berücksichtigen wollen, ist die 26+ Fraktion. Die Kettenstreben sollen einfach in Richtung Hinterrad nicht wieder zusammen laufen, sodass auch 26X2,75 oder was auch immer funktioniert.


Was ihr da treibt ist mir eigentlich Wurst, weil nicht relevant, so lange es keine Nachteile mit normalen 650B Rädern hat. Ich möchte wegen dem Käse (den vielleicht 1-2% aller Käufer aufbauen), weder Steifigkeitsnachteile, Gewichtsnachteile, Geometrie-änderungen, seltsame Optik oder im Fersenbereich sonderlich breite Hinterbauten an denen man immer hängen bleibt. Ansonsten wäre es mir egal.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. September 2014)

Ja, man kann natürlich auch ein VPP System verhundsen.


----------



## Kharne (10. September 2014)

Also 26+ brauche ich nicht, aber es wäre schön, wenn man noch normale 26" Reifen reinkriegen würde. (Geht ja idR nicht, weil sich das Yoke zu schnell verjüngt)


----------



## codit (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Und, was wir auf jeden Fall auch berücksichtigen wollen, ist die 26+ Fraktion. Die Kettenstreben sollen einfach in Richtung Hinterrad nicht wieder zusammen laufen, sodass auch 26X2,75 oder was auch immer funktioniert.


 Und da wird es wieder interessant!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> . Und, was wir auf jeden Fall auch berücksichtigen wollen, ist die 26+ Fraktion. Die Kettenstreben sollen einfach in Richtung Hinterrad nicht wieder zusammen laufen, sodass auch 26X2,75 oder was auch immer funktioniert.



Ui, das muß ich jetzt auch nochmal zitieren und mit 3 Daumen bewerten 
Nachdem der Vorschlag am Anfang kam, wie alles mit dem ICB2 begann, wart ihr ja noch nicht gerade der Meinung.
Meiner Meinung nach ist 26+ das einzig wahre 650B, bzw. die einzig logische Variante im Durchmesser größere Laufräder zu fahren.
Kann man nur hoffen das jetzt noch mehr Reifenhersteller auf den Zug aufspringen und auch mal Reifen für Nässeverhältnisse produzieren.

G.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Das sehe ich ganz anders. Die großvolumigen Reifen sind meiner Meinung nach so sinnlos wie nur was. Das Problem ist, dass sie sich wabbelig fahren und einknicken wenn man sie hart pusht und schnell unterwegs ist.
Das merkt man selbst bei DH Reifen. Wenn man mal 2,5er muddy mary dh im Vergleich mit 2,35er wirklich schnell und am Limit fährt, dann wird man feststellen, dass die 2,35er die schnelleren Reifen sind. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie mehr Rückmeldung bieten und in schnellen Kurven am Limit mehr Grip bieten, weil sie weniger nachgeben. Das ist auch sicher der Grund weshalb es den Magic Mary nur in schmal gab (Gut jetzt bringen sie wieder eine breite "Bikeparkvariante", was ja aber schon aussagt, dass das Ding nicht zum echten schnellfahren gedacht ist).
Das kann man noch weiter führen: Gwin und Tory fahren 2,3er Reifen, keine 2,5er. Die Maxxis Dinger in 2,4 sind eh sehr schmal, die Bryceland und Co fahren. Bei den Enduro Profis das gleiche.
Bei DH-Reifen gibt es den Effekt schon, bei 1-ply ist dieser noch viel größer. Rollen tun die ganz breiten auch nicht besser, auch nicht im Gelände (außer vielleicht auf Sand, aber auf dem Spielplatz fahr ich eher selten). Ab einer gewissen Breite (irgendwo bei 2,4) dreht sich das ganze halt wieder um. Also, ich sehe überhaupt keinen Sinn in diesen breiten Reifen. Aus meiner Sicht Hipster-Schrott passend zur Elektro-Schaltung und -Dämpfer, dem I-Phone 6 mit samt Bono am Lenker und der Hornbrille auf der Nase.


----------



## SCM (12. September 2014)

Letztlich geht es bei den breiten Reifen meines Erachtens in erster Linie darum, "fehlenden" Federweg auszugleichen bzw. ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten des Gesamtsystems zu erzeugen. Dass man das Fahrwerk eigentlich künstlich versaut wird ignoriert, weil man plötzlich den Bordstein rauffahren kann, ohne es in den Handgelenken zu spüren...  Für schnelle Fahrweisen ist das allerdings kontraproduktiv, wie foreigner bereits zutreffend bemerkte. Hätte das irgendeinen positive Einfluss, wären die Pros schon seit Jahren damit unterwegs. Letztlich ist es so, als würde man an einen Ferrari geländegängige Reifen schrauben.


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2014)

Das ist die selbe Diskussion wie mit dem Luftdruck. jeder gibt an, wie wenig Luft er doch fahren kann aber keiner sagt dazu wie seine Fahrweise ausschaut.
ich sehe es grundsätzlich wie foreigner, möchte aber den ganzen Bikebergstolperern ihren maximalen Grip lassen.
und so fahr ich weiter meine ü2bar in egal welchem Reifen und kann ordentlich knattern gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (12. September 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das ist die selbe Diskussion wie mit dem Luftdruck. jeder gibt an, wie wenig Luft er doch fahren kann aber keiner sagt dazu wie seine Fahrweise ausschaut.
> ich sehe es grundsätzlich wie foreigner, möchte aber den ganzen Bikebergstolperern ihren maximalen Grip lassen.
> und so fahr ich weiter meine ü2bar in egal welchem Reifen und kann ordentlich knattern gehen.



Ja, stimmt man kann nur mit 2 Bar schnell fahren und mit wenig reifendruck nicht, hat man ja auch an Gwins run in Leogang gesehen!


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2014)

hättehättefahrradkette Gwin mehr Luft im Reifen gehabt, wäre er vielleicht mit Reifen auf der Felge noch schneller gewesen?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz anders. Die großvolumigen Reifen sind meiner Meinung nach so sinnlos wie nur was. Das Problem ist, dass sie sich wabbelig fahren und einknicken wenn man sie hart pusht und schnell unterwegs ist.
> Das merkt man selbst bei DH Reifen. Wenn man mal 2,5er muddy mary dh im Vergleich mit 2,35er wirklich schnell und am Limit fährt, dann wird man feststellen, dass die 2,35er die schnelleren Reifen sind. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie mehr Rückmeldung bieten und in schnellen Kurven am Limit mehr Grip bieten, weil sie weniger nachgeben. Das ist auch sicher der Grund weshalb es den Magic Mary nur in schmal gab (Gut jetzt bringen sie wieder eine breite "Bikeparkvariante", was ja aber schon aussagt, dass das Ding nicht zum echten schnellfahren gedacht ist).
> Das kann man noch weiter führen: Gwin und Tory fahren 2,3er Reifen, keine 2,5er. Die Maxxis Dinger in 2,4 sind eh sehr schmal, die Bryceland und Co fahren. Bei den Enduro Profis das gleiche.
> Bei DH-Reifen gibt es den Effekt schon, bei 1-ply ist dieser noch viel größer. Rollen tun die ganz breiten auch nicht besser, auch nicht im Gelände (außer vielleicht auf Sand, aber auf dem Spielplatz fahr ich eher selten). Ab einer gewissen Breite (irgendwo bei 2,4) dreht sich das ganze halt wieder um. Also, ich sehe überhaupt keinen Sinn in diesen breiten Reifen. Aus meiner Sicht Hipster-Schrott passend zur Elektro-Schaltung und -Dämpfer, dem I-Phone 6 mit samt Bono am Lenker und der Hornbrille auf der Nase.




Du siehst das ganze immer nur aus der Raser- und Schnellersicht. Aber man ist nur einen Bruchteil seinens Radfahrens im Rasermodus unterwegs und davon auch wieder nur einen Bruchteil davon wo man die Stopuhr mitlaufen läßt.
Und man muß auch nicht zwingend bei breiten Reifen extra wenig Luftdruck fahren. Der Grip auf normalem und besonders auf weichem oder losem Waldboden macht richtig laune und ist auch mit normalen drücken erschreckend hoch...bzw. höher.
Dazu rollert er auf Tour, auf Pumptracks und auf Spaß(flow)trails (keine harten Dh-Pisten) durch die harten Gummimischungener erheblich schneller und leichter als die klassischen Modelle.
Für mich sind 2.75er kein Trend, sondern eine Bereicherung, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sich einen Zweitlaufradsatz zuzulegen.
Sollte man auf keinenfall links liegen lassen.

G.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...mit samt Bono am Lenker ......



Ich habe von Fahrrad fahren keine Ahnung, wüsste aber gerne was ein Bono am Lenker ist.
Den Rest habe ich verstanden und würde tendenziell zustimmen.

Danke!


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt man kann nur mit 2 Bar schnell fahren und mit wenig reifendruck nicht, hat man ja auch an Gwins run in Leogang gesehen!


Du bist also, für Felge solo oder wie?
Ja, mit Enduro-Reifen kann man nur mit mindestens 2bar schnell fahren, sonst knicken sie weg und von Platten brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden. Mit DH auch minmum 1,7bar.

@LB Jörg : Ich fahre entweder Nahe an meinem Limit, oder fahre irgendwo rauf oder hin, damit ich es Krachen lassen kann, aber auch da brauch ich dann später das Zeug dazu, es Krachen lassen zu können. Und ob dabei eine Uhr läuft oder nicht, spielt doch gar keine Rolle.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ich habe von Fahrrad fahren keine Ahnung, wüsste aber gerne was ein Bono am Lenker ist.
> Den Rest habe ich verstanden und würde tendenziell zustimmen.
> 
> Danke!


War nur eine Anspielung auf die Apple-Jünger, die darüber klagen, dass sie aus dem i phone 6 das serienmäßig mitgelieferte U2 Album nicht löschen können. Also Scherzchen, Off-Topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Du bist also, für Felge solo oder wie?
> Ja, mit Enduro-Reifen kann man nur mit mindestens 2bar schnell fahren, sonst knicken sie weg und von Platten brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden. Mit DH auch minmum 1,7bar.
> 
> @LB Jörg : Ich fahre entweder Nahe an meinem Limit, oder fahre irgendwo rauf oder hin, damit ich es Krachen lassen kann, aber auch da brauch ich dann später das Zeug dazu, es Krachen lassen zu können. Und ob dabei eine Uhr läuft oder nicht, spielt doch gar keine Rolle.



Beim ersten Abschnitt sind wir auf jedenfall mal einer Meinung. Weniger als 2 Bar kommt mir bei normalen Reifen auch nicht rein. Wäre mir viel zu gefährlich mit der Felge einzuhaken wenn der Reifen wegwabelt. 

Beim Zweiteren gibts bei mir 3 verschiedene Limits. Wovon nur eins auf Grenzgrip bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt ist, aber im Großen und Ganzen kann ich dir da auch net widersprechen 

G.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> War nur eine Anspielung auf die Apple-Jünger, die darüber klagen, dass sie aus dem i phone 6 das serienmäßig mitgelieferte U2 Album nicht löschen können. Also Scherzchen, Off-Topic.



Ok danke, ich habe keine Ahnung von sowas wie Iphone, Promis und so. Mein Telefon ist immernoch ein altes Nokia.
Smartphone und Computerkram kann ich, muss ich aber nicht. Fast alles unnützes Kroppzeuchs, uninteressant und nimmt Lebenszeit weg. *Die ich dann hier im Forum verballer n.


----------



## PamA2013 (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Du bist also, für Felge solo oder wie?
> Ja, mit Enduro-Reifen kann man nur mit mindestens 2bar schnell fahren, sonst knicken sie weg und von Platten brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden. Mit DH auch minmum 1,7bar.



Felge solo ist doch garnicht schlecht, ich würde dich zu einer DH challenge auf Felge solo heruasfordern, du darfst die strecke wählen 
Also ich kann nur für DH reifen sprechen und die knicken auch bei 1,0 bar nicht wirklich weg. Allerdings in den Konditinen in denen ich 1 bar fahren würde kann man auch nicht mehr so schnell um die kurve dass der reifen knicken könnte, weil man deutlich vorher den grip verliert.
Ist aber auch müßig, schließlich finde ich den ganzen fettbike kram auch ziemlich affig und nutzlos.


----------



## PamA2013 (12. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du siehst das ganze immer nur aus der Raser- und Schnellersicht. Aber man ist nur einen Bruchteil seinens Radfahrens im Rasermodus unterwegs und davon auch wieder nur einen Bruchteil davon wo man die Stopuhr mitlaufen läßt.
> Und man muß auch nicht zwingend bei breiten Reifen extra wenig Luftdruck fahren. Der Grip auf normalem und besonders auf weichem oder losem Waldboden macht richtig laune und ist auch mit normalen drücken erschreckend hoch...bzw. höher.
> Dazu rollert er auf Tour, auf Pumptracks und auf Spaß(flow)trails (keine harten Dh-Pisten) durch die harten Gummimischungener erheblich schneller und leichter als die klassischen Modelle.
> Für mich sind 2.75er kein Trend, sondern eine Bereicherung, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sich einen Zweitlaufradsatz zuzulegen.
> ...



Also Ich fahre immer schnell, wenn ich langsam fahren will kann ich ja auch den Bus nehmen. Fatbike effizient auf dem Pumptrack würde ich mal gerne sehen. Das ist genauso bescheuert wie Auf dem Motorrad Autoreifen fahren. "Damit kann man voll prima grade fahren und hat voll den geilen grip beim beschleunigen, mann fährt ja eh rechnerisch gesehen mehr gerade als um die kurve von daher macht das schon sinn!!!"




Pilatus schrieb:


> hättehättefahrradkette Gwin mehr Luft im Reifen gehabt, wäre er vielleicht mit Reifen auf der Felge noch schneller gewesen?



Spekulation, vlt wäre er ja auch langsamer gewesen! man wird es nie wissen... vlt wäre neko mulally mit kette ja auch langsamer gewesen........


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

Habe gehört neulich wurde ein Downhill Weltcup mit 1 Bar Reifendruck gewonnen


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> _*Habe gehört *_neulich wurde ein Downhill Weltcup mit 1 Bar Reifendruck gewonnen



Beweise bitte!
Andererseits, glaube nichts was Du hörst und nur die Hälfte von dem was Du siehst...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Also Ich fahre immer schnell, wenn ich langsam fahren will kann ich ja auch den Bus nehmen. Fatbike effizient auf dem Pumptrack würde ich mal gerne sehen. Das ist genauso bescheuert wie Auf dem Motorrad Autoreifen fahren. "Damit kann man voll prima grade fahren und hat voll den geilen grip beim beschleunigen, mann fährt ja eh rechnerisch gesehen mehr gerade als um die kurve von daher macht das schon sinn!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> .



Das du einer der Schnellsten bist wissen wir ja schon immer. Was ja auch beim Schreiben der Antworten von dir hier recht oft vorkommt. Zumindest schreibst du hier meistens schneller als drüber nachzudenken was du schreibst.

Warum sollte ein Reifen der weniger Auflagefläche wie 650B auf planiertem Gelände hat, weniger Rollwiderstand wie der Reifen der für das Rad hier gewählt werden wird besitzt und dazu noch kleiner im Durchmesser wie ein 650B Reifen ist am Pumptrack schlechter funktionieren, bzw. weniger Spaß machen?

G.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Beweise bitte!
> Andererseits, glaube nichts was Du hörst und nur die Hälfte von dem was Du siehst...


Warum nicht? Steife Karkasse, entsprechende Strecke, evtl. das neue Schwalbe-2-Kammer-System...

Aber: ich halte auch überhaupt nichts davon, die ohnehin schon bescheidenen Bauraumverhältnisse durch Kompatibilität zu einem 26+ Konzept zu verkomplizieren.
Wir hatten bisher alles möglichst straight und auf ein Ziel/Konzept ausgerichtet, und das aus gutem Grund!
Die Kompromisse hinsichtl. Umwerfer sind schon umfassend genug (und ich frage mich ob die Umwerferfrage nochmal so ausgehen würde wenn man sie jetzt stellt) da finde ich können wir auf weitere Kompromisse, für eine Reifendimension die m.E.  nicht wirklich in den avisierten Einsatzbereich passt, getrost verzichten.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Steife Karkasse, entsprechende Strecke, evtl. das neue Schwalbe-2-Kammer-System...
> 
> Aber: ich halte auch überhaupt nichts davon, die ohnehin schon bescheidenen Bauraumverhältnisse durch Kompatibilität zu einem 26+ Konzept zu verkomplizieren.
> Wir hatten bisher alles möglichst straight und auf ein Ziel/Konzept ausgerichtet, und das aus gutem Grund!
> Die Kompromisse hinsichtl. Umwerfer sind schon umfassend genug (und ich frage mich ob die Umwerferfrage nochmal so ausgehen würde wenn man sie jetzt stellt) da finde ich können wir auf weitere Kompromisse, für eine Reifendimension die m.E.  nicht wirklich in den avisierten Einsatzbereich passt, getrost verzichten.



Da die Reifenbreite an einer anderen Stelle die höchste Breite besitzt als 650B Reifen, dürfte das Bauraumproblem, da der Hinterbau eh für 650B ausgelegt ist, nur marginal bis garnicht vorhanden sein.
Zum Thema "Einsatzbereich passt" müßte man ja wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion überhaupt zum Reifendurchmesser stellen  

G.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Einsatzbereich passt" müßte man ja wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion überhaupt zum Reifendurchmesser stellen
> 
> G.


Das stimmt wohl, war aus meiner Sicht geschrieben. Die Maßgaben waren wendig, schnell, verspielt, direkt...
Das verbinde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mit überbreiten Reifen (allerdings auch nicht mit 650b , ohne da wieder eine überflüssige Diskussion anfangen zu wollen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (12. September 2014)

oh wie fein,einreifengrössenluftdruckthread.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

Ja, schnell passiert sowas.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2014)

jota schrieb:


> oh wie fein,einreifengrössenluftdruckthread.



Naja, von uns weiß sonst keiner was mit dem Funktionsmuster geschah.
Aber eine Diskussion, ob der Rahmen nur für dünne oder auch für dicke Reifen ausgelegt werden soll, find ich schon richtig.
Damit zumindest das, was mit dem geschieht was nach dem Funktionsmuster kommt, etwas beeinflußt wird.

Luftdruckdiskussionen sind hier natürlich wirklich überflüssig. Stehen ja eh auf dem Reifen drauf und wer sich nicht an die Vorgaben halten will, der sollte es vielleicht nicht auch noch für Andere vordern 

G.


----------



## Chris1505 (15. September 2014)

wenn ich das schon wieder lese... in die nähe von 11,5kg mit RELATIV leichtem aufbau.

ich hab auf der eurobike mal das riot 9 - also mit XTR, Carbon-, Kashimakram usw - in "M" wiegen können. Das lag bei einem Rahmengewicht von um die 2100g ohne Pedale bei 11,4 kg. also erzählt bitte nichts von 11,5kg fürs ICB 2 mit mid-level-ausstattung. alutech baut gute bikes, aber für luftig leichte rahmen ist alutech wirklich nicht bekannt!


----------



## nuts (16. September 2014)

Chris1505 schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon wieder lese... in die nähe von 11,5kg mit RELATIV leichtem aufbau.
> 
> ich hab auf der eurobike mal das riot 9 - also mit XTR, Carbon-, Kashimakram usw - in "M" wiegen können. Das lag bei einem Rahmengewicht von um die 2100g ohne Pedale bei 11,4 kg. also erzählt bitte nichts von 11,5kg fürs ICB 2 mit mid-level-ausstattung. alutech baut gute bikes, aber für luftig leichte rahmen ist alutech wirklich nicht bekannt!



Den Rahmen hast Du auch selbst gewogen? Wer redet von mid-level? Sagte Jürgen nicht "In die Nähe von"? Dabei wurde übrigens auch sicher nicht an mehr als 1 Kettenblatt gedacht. Aber jetzt warten wir es einfach ab - ein 130 mm 650b 1X11 Bike kann _man_ jedenfalls ohne großen Aufwand leicht aufbauen. Ob _wir_ das bei der IBC-Edition machen, sehen wir in Kürze.


----------



## Chris1505 (16. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hast Du auch selbst gewogen? Wer redet von mid-level? Sagte Jürgen nicht "In die Nähe von"? Dabei wurde übrigens auch sicher nicht an mehr als 1 Kettenblatt gedacht. Aber jetzt warten wir es einfach ab - ein 130 mm 650b 1X11 Bike kann _man_ jedenfalls ohne großen Aufwand leicht aufbauen. Ob _wir_ das bei der IBC-Edition machen, sehen wir in Kürze.



Sagen wir so, ich wohne 15 km vom GHOST-Firmensitz entfernt. Das sollte dir als Antwort reichen. Mid-Level ist für mich die Definition von "relativ leicht". Es bedeutet SLX oder XT statt XTR, ein Spline 1700 Satz statt leichterer und teurerer Komponenten. So zieht sich das durch das ganze Bike. Außer bei den Federelementen bedeutet nun mal leicht in aller Regel auch high end. Da gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren, das ist einfach so. Die Begrifflichkeit "relativ leicht" führt ergo auch zu mid level Komponenten oder zu Dingen wie E13 Kurbeln die nicht leicht aber teuer sind - was letztlich für einen normalen Nutzer an einem Trailbike keinen Sinn macht. Also landen wir doch wieder bei den mid level Komponenten. Fakt.

Und in der Nähe von 11,5 bedeutet zwischen 11,4 und 11,6. Du sagst ja auch nicht "der Federweg meines Bikes ist in der Nähe von 150mm" wenn es eigentlich 140 oder 160 hat.

Ich wage hier und jetzt zu behaupten, dass das ICB in seinem vollen Glanz, mit Sinn und Verstand aufgebaut komplett mit "relativ leichten" Komponenten bei 12kg oder leicht drüber liegen wird. Und das wird auch so sein, egal wie sehr du dagegen argumentierst.


----------



## ONE78 (16. September 2014)

12, xxxkg für ein alu fully ist doch voll ok.
soll ja keine leichtbauracerfeile werden...


----------



## Goddi8 (16. September 2014)

Lasst erst mal den Rahmen fertig werden und der sollte (gut) unter 3kg bleiben 
Der Rest ist dann "nur" eine Geldfrage wer 11kg will muss halt 1kg Euro mehr investieren.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (16. September 2014)

Chris1505 schrieb:


> Und in der Nähe von 11,5 bedeutet zwischen 11,4 und 11,6. Du sagst ja auch nicht "der Federweg meines Bikes ist in der Nähe von 150mm" wenn es eigentlich 140 oder 160 hat.
> 
> Ich wage hier und jetzt zu behaupten, dass das ICB in seinem vollen Glanz, mit Sinn und Verstand aufgebaut komplett mit "relativ leichten" Komponenten bei 12kg oder leicht drüber liegen wird. Und das wird auch so sein, egal wie sehr du dagegen argumentierst.



ich schätze, du wirst recht behalten. 11,5 kg ist schon eine sehr ambitionierte ansage. ggw sehe ich den rahmen auch nicht deutlich unter 3 kg. man wird ordentlich €€ in die komponenten reinpumpen müssen, um das zu erreichen. ein sündhaft teurer AM-LRS aus carbon würde dem bike sicherlich flügel verleihen. dennoch, gewicht ist nicht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (16. September 2014)

12kg ist bei 2.5kg Rahmen machbar mit 1800g Gabel, x01, relativ leichten Alu Anbauteilen (bspw. Raceface Turbine) und 1700-1800g System-LRS und nicht den allerschwersten Reifen.
Dannach kosten halt alle 100g gefühlte 500€, weil haltbare und leichte LRS einfach sauteuer sind und man das ganze Alu durch Carbon ersetzen muss.


----------



## veraono (16. September 2014)

Chris1505 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so, ich wohne 15 km vom GHOST-Firmensitz entfernt. Das sollte dir als Antwort reichen. Mid-Level ist für mich die Definition von "relativ leicht". Es bedeutet SLX oder XT statt XTR, ein Spline 1700 Satz statt leichterer und teurerer Komponenten. So zieht sich das durch das ganze Bike. Außer bei den Federelementen bedeutet nun mal leicht in aller Regel auch high end. Da gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren, das ist einfach so. Die Begrifflichkeit "relativ leicht" führt ergo auch zu mid level Komponenten oder zu Dingen wie E13 Kurbeln die nicht leicht aber teuer sind - was letztlich für einen normalen Nutzer an einem Trailbike keinen Sinn macht. Also landen wir doch wieder bei den mid level Komponenten. Fakt.
> 
> Und in der Nähe von 11,5 bedeutet zwischen 11,4 und 11,6. Du sagst ja auch nicht "der Federweg meines Bikes ist in der Nähe von 150mm" wenn es eigentlich 140 oder 160 hat.
> 
> Ich wage hier und jetzt zu behaupten, dass das ICB in seinem vollen Glanz, mit Sinn und Verstand aufgebaut komplett mit "relativ leichten" Komponenten bei 12kg oder leicht drüber liegen wird. Und das wird auch so sein, egal wie sehr du dagegen argumentierst.



Über 400g hin oder her müssen wir doch hier nicht rumspekulieren, das ist doch so klar wie Kloßbrühe, dass das extrem vom Aufbau abhängen wird. Und RELATIV ist, wie du sicher schon weißt immer relativ... (so ist zum Beispiel eine Flow-Ex im Vgl. zu einer ENVE-Felge relativ schwer aber insgesamt trotzdem noch relativ leicht...).
Ich persönlich glaskugel aber für das ICB auch sicher in Richtung 12-13Kg vor dem Komma.


----------



## PamA2013 (17. September 2014)

Chris1505 schrieb:


> Und in der Nähe von 11,5 bedeutet zwischen 11,4 und 11,6. Du sagst ja auch nicht "der Federweg meines Bikes ist in der Nähe von 150mm" wenn es eigentlich 140 oder 160 hat.
> 
> Ich wage hier und jetzt zu behaupten, dass das ICB in seinem vollen Glanz, mit Sinn und Verstand aufgebaut komplett mit "relativ leichten" Komponenten bei 12kg oder leicht drüber liegen wird. Und das wird auch so sein, egal wie sehr du dagegen argumentierst.



Also für mich ist in der nähe von 11,5 kg auch noch 12,5 kg, so ist das schonmal mit den persönlichen interpretationen. Ich finds auch nicht verwerflich das so zu formulieren, schließlich ist jedem klar, dass in der nähe von äquivalent zu ein bisschen schwerer als ist in diesem fall.
Und auch hier gilt, wer gewicht sparen will, baut sich das Frameset auf, und wer in erster Linie einen Haufen spaß beim biken haben will, den juckt ein kilo mehr oder weniger sowieso nicht


----------



## Der Kassenwart (17. September 2014)

@Plumpssack: welche 2,5 kg AM rahmen sind dir bekannt?
@PamA2013: 12,5 kg haben mit 11,5 kilo ungefähr so viel zu tun wie ein fünfer im lotto mit einem sechser. relativ nahe dran, aber eine ganz andere welt.


----------



## Goddi8 (17. September 2014)

AM Rahmen mit 2.5 KG? Ohne Dämpfer sind da einige drunter, in Alu auch noch einige und mit Dämpfer noch ein paar. Zwei Marken aus Bayern einer mit C und einer mit L sollen hier mal stellvertretend genannt werden.
In der Federwegsklasse bis 130 hinten gibt's da aber echt einige.


----------



## Chris1505 (17. September 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Also für mich ist in der nähe von 11,5 kg auch noch 12,5 kg, so ist das schonmal mit den persönlichen interpretationen.



Nein, das ist keine Interpretation mehr, das nennt man "sich eine Behauptung zurecht biegen". Du sagst ja auch nicht zu einer Frau sie hat 90-60-90 wenn es in Wirklichkeit 80-70-80 sind. Ist auch relativ nah beieinander - macht aber optisch einen gewaltigen Unterschied!

Und das 12kg klar machbar sind steht außer Frage. Habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben und ist auch meine Erwartung. Was mich nur nervt ist die schmalbrüstige Aussage "11,5kg mit relativ leichtem Aufbau". Diese Aussage impliziert, dass ein 11,5kg-Aufbau ohne Probleme und ohne große Investitionen möglich ist. Jeder der selbst rumschraubt und optimiert weiß, dass 500g Gewichtsersparnis je nach Ausgangslage - eine genauere Definition erspare ich mir jetzt mal - ein ganz gewaltiges Brett sind. Ich bin mir sicher das jeder, der den Artikel gelesen hat, dachte "Oh! 11,5kg ist echt ne Ansage, das klingt gut!". Am Ende kauft er den Rahmen, baut ihn auf und stellt fest, dass er bei 12,3kg liegt. Einfach nur Augenwischerei! Eine realitätsnahe Ansage wie "ca. 12kg mit Tuningpotenzial nach unten" wäre eine deutlich sinnvollere Aussage gewesen. Die "11,5" sind hier reine Marketingmasche die Lust machen soll. Wenn ich nahe 11,5kg lese, erwarte ich als Käufer auch, dass es nahe 11,5kg liegt. NAHE bedeutet +/- 0,1kg. Alles andere ist nicht nah!

Ich denke da nur an die damalige Aussage vom Jürgen, dass Fanes würde zwischen 13,5 und 14kg wiegen. Ja genau, schaut euch doch mal die normalen Fanes an die rumfahren. Alle die ich kenne haben um die 15kg mit "relativ leichtem Aufbau". Ich sage nicht, dass Alutech schlechte Bikes baut! Ganz im Gegenteil! Aber die "Projekt-Gewichtsangaben" von Alutech sind nur Schall und Rauch und sollten schnellstmöglich wieder vergessen werden.



Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> 12,5 kg haben mit 11,5 kilo ungefähr so viel zu tun wie ein fünfer im lotto mit einem sechser. relativ nahe dran, aber eine ganz andere welt.



Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (17. September 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> @Plumpssack: welche 2,5 kg AM rahmen sind dir bekannt?
> @PamA2013: 12,5 kg haben mit 11,5 kilo ungefähr so viel zu tun wie ein fünfer im lotto mit einem sechser. relativ nahe dran, aber eine ganz andere welt.


Witzigerweise sollte man sich da nicht bei exotischen Rahmen wie Santa, Transition oder Nicolai umgucken. Bei den im Forum häufig belächelten Rahmen aus Komplettbikes von bspw. Cube, Canyon, Norco, Giant, Trek sind haltbare 2500g Alurahmen anzutreffen.

Und das halbe KG das bei den meisten Gewichtsangaben von Komplettbikes nicht stimmt steckt meistens (wie bei den ganzen Leuten, die sich wundern dass ihr Bike so schwer ist) in Details, auf die keiner achtet.
-Deore Kassetten überall. SLX Kassette wiegt mal locker 100g weniger
-50g die easy n den Speichen gespart werden weil immer die allerbilligsten verbaut werden
-oft schwere OEM Naben und Steuersätze
-häufig wird die günstigste Hollowtech II Kurbel oder was billiges von Raceface verbaut. Da spart man mit SLX auch wieder eben mal 200g
-oft min. 30g für Spacertürme die eh nur obendrauf gesteckt werden weils ab Werk zu hoch war
-für die Kette gilt auch wieder das gleiche wie für die Kassette, lassen sich sehr häufig locker 50g sparen
-tubeless statt >200g Schläuche
-Schwere gelabelte Chinasättel bzw. Leute die glauben alle leichteren Sättel sind unbequem und 400g Bänke durch die gegend fahren
-200mm Scheiben wo häufig 180/160 reicht sind 150g

Und so kannst du das bei so manchem Bike wo Leute sich fragen weshalb das so schwer ist weiterführen. Wenn man alles sinnvoll (nicht teuer!) wählt, dann kann man mit x1 und 2.5-2,7kg Rahmen (was doch bei einem 130mm Eingelenker Möglich sein sollte) ganz easy einen 12kg Aufbau hinbekommen.
Z.B. Raceface Turbine, X1/X01, Pike, Monarch, Reverb, 1750g standard AM System-LRS, Maxxis Ardent Tubeless.


----------



## Chris1505 (17. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ganz easy einen 12kg Aufbau hinbekommen.



Vielleicht ist es nicht angekommen, aber an guten 12kg zweifelt hier niemand.  Nur der Sprung zwischen 12 und 11,5 ist preislich eine ganz schöne Hausnummer und ich halte diesen Wert - wie oben recht genau umrissen - für Dummfang und Marketing.

Diese versteckten Pfunde sind oft vorhanden, da gebe ich dir recht. Das wird aber im Fall des ICB 2 nicht so sein. Kein Forumnutzer würde sich auf eine Komponentenmogelpackung einlassen. Du kannst das Jedermann-Standard-OEM-0815-Bike vom Händler nebenan bei dem der Preis das wichtigste Argument ist nicht mit einem anständigen Bike vergleichen.

Mit Raceface Turbine/XT, X1, Pike, Monarch, Reverb, 1750g LRS und Ardent Tubeless lässt sich das mit um die 12kg aufbauen. Da habe ich keinen Zweifel. Aber bei dem Sprung auf 11,5 fängt es schon an. Anderer Laufradsatz (vlt. 150g), XTR/SIXC-Kurbel (ca. 120g), leichterer Sattel (ca. 80g), Carbonlenker (ca. 70g), leichtere Pedale (ca. 70g)... dann hast du gut 500g gespart, bist bereits im high end Bereich und hast weitere 700€ versenkt. Wenns reicht. Darum gehts. Ich behaupte, dass das ICB 2 erst mit einem Aufbau auf Topniveau 11,5kg erreichen wird. Das Gewicht eines Topaufbaus zu kommunizieren ist Schönfärberei.


----------



## foreigner (17. September 2014)

sorry, aber die Diskussion kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich würde mich echt als Sensibelchen bezeichnen, was bikes angeht. 5 mm Kettenstrebe, oder 10mm Reach merk ich, 0,5° anderen Lenkwinkel auch, was Änderungen am Fahrwerk angeht bin ich noch sensibler. Ich merke auch einen Unterschied im Fahrverhalten bei 250g Gewichtsänderung am Laufradsatz. Aber ein halbes Kilo Unterschied am Rahmen und damit dann am Komplettbike merkt im Fahrverhalten wirklich keiner. Würde sogar sagen, dass selbst ein Kilo (wenn´s nicht an den Laufrädern ist) kaum wirklich zu spüren ist. Daher frage ich mich, was die Diskussion soll?
Das wird auch kein normaler AllMountain Rahmen mit 130mm und 2,5kg. Der Federweg sagt nichts aus, sondern der Einsatzbereich. Und der ist etwas darüber angesiedelt, spass-, sprung-, und abfahrtsorientierter. Daher wird das Bike auch ein paar Reserven mehr brauchen als das Standard Allmountain und daher kaum bei 2,5kg Rahmengewicht landen. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist in dem Einsatzbereich ein halbes Kilo hin oder her am Rahmen auch nicht wirklich wichtig. Einigermaßen leichte Laufräder, bringen weit mehr und könnten dennoch stabil sein. Und die merkt man beim Handling sehr wohl. Und ob das Bike bei 11.5, 12, 12.5 oder 13kg landet ist primär egal. Es ist ein Spassbike, das sein Zweck erfüllen muss (Steifigkeit, Stabilität, gutes Fahrwerk, gute Bremsen). Wer ein leichtes Allmountain und Langstrecken-Tourenwunder erwartet, der sollte sich doch besser wo anders umschauen, als solches ist das Bike nicht primär gedacht.


----------



## Goddi8 (17. September 2014)

Platz 2 im Lastenheft war leicht und steif, oder? darunter verstehe zumindest ich ein Rahmengewicht auf Niveau der leichten Mitbewerber z.B. ein Pyga one20. das wären dann unter 3 kg.
ich habe bisher auch nicht verstanden, dass der Schwerpunkt auf bergab liegt. der trail geht zumindest bei mir auch hoch


----------



## H.B.O (17. September 2014)

harter einsatz hin oder her das teil sollte schon mit anständigem dämper unter 3.5 kg landen


----------



## Plumpssack (17. September 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> harter einatz hin oder her das teil sollte schon mit anständigem dämper unter 3.5 kg landen


Das würde ja anscheinend beim Funktionsmuster schon locker passen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. September 2014)

Chris1505 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so, ich wohne 15 km vom GHOST-Firmensitz entfernt. Das sollte dir als Antwort reichen. [...]
> Ich wage hier und jetzt zu behaupten, dass das ICB in seinem vollen Glanz, mit Sinn und Verstand aufgebaut komplett mit "relativ leichten" Komponenten bei 12kg oder leicht drüber liegen wird. Und das wird auch so sein, egal wie sehr du dagegen argumentierst.



Ich wohne 15km von Alutech Italien weg. Wenn ich dir nun sage das 12kg in der Nähe von 11,5kg ist wirst du mir nun glauben müssen. 

Deiner Definition nach also maximal 12,1kg - man nehme ihn beim Wort!


----------



## bsg (18. September 2014)

2,5 kg ohne Dämpfer sollten bei einem Eingelenker nicht das Thema sein. Vom Funktionsmuster ausgehend sehe ich da auch keinen wirklichen Leichtbau sondern vernünftige, solide Konstruktion mit Fokus auf das Gewicht.


----------



## koboldius (19. September 2014)

Ich muss Chris1505 etwas in Schutz nehmen, da ich das sehr ähnlich sehe. Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen 11.5kg und 12.5gk  als Herstellerangabe sehr groß. Dabei geht es auch nicht primär darum, ob man es jetzt (wie foreigner schreibt) am Popometer merkt. Wenn ich "mid-level" im Zusammenhang von 11.5kg lese, dann sehe ich das so, dass man mit high-end and die 10 kg schrabbt.

Wenn man sich mal die ganzen Großen MTB-Hersteller ansieht dann werden "nur" 1kg weniger sehr schnell, sehr teuer. Da ist dann das Einstiegsmodell beispielsweise 400g schwerer und "nur" 500-700€ teurer (natürlich Austattungsbedingt) als das "mid-level"-Modell und das Highend-Modell ist dann auch "nur" 1kg leichter zum "mid-level" aber kostet 2000€ mehr, da fast alles aus Carbon ist.

Ich kann also beide Argumentationen verstehen.


----------



## veraono (19. September 2014)

Die Diskussion ist doch müßig. 
Wer rechnen kann weiß, dass 11,5kg mit "mid level" Komponenten nicht drin sind, oder soll der Rahmen 2kg wiegen? (genau das wollten wir doch NICHT) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2014)

Ihr könnt euch ja mal mein HT in der Galerie angucken. Da sind Mid- bis Highlevelkomponenten dran und ich komme mit 1,6kg Rahmen irgendwo bei 11kg raus. (10,8 laut Excel, hab noch keine Hängewaage in die Finger bekommen).

Grobe Teileliste: X01, DT Spline, DT XMM 140 (unter 1600g), Reverb, Avis Elixir, leichtes Cockpit, ordentliche Reifen. Wäre grob das Setup dass mir auch fürs ICB 2.0 vorschwebt, im Zweifel noch ne andere Gabel wie ne Pike. Das macht dann bei 2500g Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer und 400g mehr für die Gabel gute 12,5kg. Wenn die 2500g ohne Dämpfer angedacht sind kommen wir schnell in Richtung 13kg.

Nur dass man mal einen Abgleich für die Realität hat.


----------



## fuzzball (19. September 2014)

bei einem Rahmengewicht von 2,5kg+ wird einer der wichtigsten Punkte im Lastenheft (leicht & steif) vollkommen verfehlt.....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> bei einem Rahmengewicht von 2,5kg+ wird einer der wichtigsten Punkte im Lastenheft (leicht & steif) vollkommen verfehlt.....



Meinst du jetzt es wird nicht steif genug, weils zu leicht ist oder es wird nicht leicht genug....

G.


----------



## Goddi8 (19. September 2014)

warum? 2.5kg wären ok und nicht überzogen. in alu ist da auf dem markt nichts leichter was in der gleichen Klasse spielt.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2014)

Ja eben, drum versteh ich ja die Frage net....

G.


----------



## BrandX (19. September 2014)

Warum sollte jemand 2500€ für ein bleischweres Trailbike ausgeben?
Das ICB ist ja kein Selbstläufer,sondern muß sich wie jedes andere Bike auch der Konkurrenz stellen.Von daher sollte klar sein,das der
Rahmen nicht allzu schwer werden darf.Aus meiner Sicht max 2700g.Denn je leichter der Rahmen,desto einfacher ist es,mit Midlevel
Komponenten ein konkurrenzfähiges Gewicht zu erreichen.Die Alurahmen der Giant Trance 29er wiegen zB nur 2500g und auch die schon
älteren Eingelenker aus der Evolve Serie von Bergamont waren nicht schwerer.Darum sollte ein leichter Rahmen im Pflichtenheft ganz
oben stehen.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## veraono (19. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn die 2500g ohne Dämpfer angedacht sind kommen wir schnell in Richtung 13kg.


2500 ohne Dämpfer halte ich als Untergrenze für realitätsnah, alles andere ist m.E. wenn man die Zielvorgaben hinsichtlich Einsatzspektrum respektieren möchte, Wunschdenken.
Wenn man schaut was Liteville (man verzeihe mir den Vergleich, aber das 301 ist von der Konstruktion her Stabilitäts/Gewichtsmäßig sicher ziemlich weit vorn mit dabei) mit Alu so zustandebringt und was da für Wandstärken verbaut sind, wollen wir denke ich mal sicher nicht noch weniger Material/Stabilität

Edit : außerdem entspannt mal, nirgendwo merkt man 200g etwaigen Gewichtsunterschied weniger als am Rahmen (und da ist Material, wenn sinnvoll eingesetzt, gut investiertes Gewicht)...


----------



## BrandX (19. September 2014)

2500g sind für Alu schon ein sehr guter Wert und absolut konkurrenzfähig.Habe da aber etwas Bedenken bezüglich des jetzigen Hinterbaus
in H-Form.Eine Wippe mit Abstützung am Sitzrohr und dem gleichzeitigen Verzicht der Verbindungen zwischen zwischen Sitz-und Kettenstreben wäre die leichtere Variante gewesen.Daher rechne ich eher mit einem etwas höheren Gewicht.Aber schaun mer mal was am Ende rauskommt.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## fuzzball (19. September 2014)

naja die Vorgabe war leicht & steif, ein Trailbike mit 130mm und einem Rahmengewicht von 2700gr+ mag steif sein, aber als leicht würde ich das nicht mehr bezeichnen.

Bei einem Rahmengewicht von 2700gr beträgt der Unterschied zu meinem Freerider/Enduro (wie auch immer man das klassifizieren möchte) aus dem gleichen Werkstoff nur noch rd. 150gr und das bei einem harmloseren Einsatzgebiet und 40mm weniger Federweg (am HR). 

Wenn die vorgenannte Vorgabe nicht erreicht werden sollte muss man halt doch über einen anderen Werkstoff oder Werkstoffmix nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (19. September 2014)

dann haben wir doch alle ein ähnliches Verständnis und warten einfach ab bis die Testrahmen fertig sind. 
steif und leicht wie ein 301 und der angedachte Preis des rahmens schließen sich aus 
daher denke ich auch, dass 2.5 bis 2.7 möglich sind. der proto war schon bei 2.9 mit den wechselausfallern. das h sollte auch nicht schwerer werden als die. wir sind also auf gutem weg ;-)


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2014)

Wie lange fahrt ihr das Rad? 1 Jahr? Und dann kauft ihr euch ein neues, oder wie? Ich nehme lieber den 3 Kilo Hobel und fahre damit bis ich ihn plattgetreten habe... 
Das Rad soll ein Bike für alles werden, dass man auch durch übles Gelände treten kann, das war am Anfang zumindest das Konzept, nach dem am Meisten geschrien wurde: Ein Freeridesofttail, dass durch den verringerten Federweg mehr Pop gibt aber trotzdem (fast) alles abkann. 
Wer ne möglichst leichte 1-Jahres Fliege will soll sich ein Cube Stereo kaufen, das ist nach der Zeitspanne mit ziemlicher Warscheinlichkeit durch, wenn ihr den Federweg auch mal ab und an nutzt und dann könnt ihr ohne Gewissensbisse was neues kaufen.


----------



## Goddi8 (19. September 2014)

ziemlicher quatsch. mein 301 ist nach 5 Jahren nicht durch. schwer hat nix mit dauerhaft und stabil zu tun.
ein freeride softtail steht auch nicht im Lastenheft.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> ziemlicher quatsch. mein 301 ist nach 5 Jahren nicht durch. schwer hat nix mit dauerhaft und stabil zu tun.
> ein freeride softtail steht auch nicht im Lastenheft.



Abgesehen davon, das alleine der 301 Rahmen soviel kostet wie wohl eines der 3 verschiedenen Modell hier als Komplettbike, hoffe ich das der Hinterbau stabiler wird 

G.


----------



## veraono (19. September 2014)

Gut, jetzt haben wir das komplette Meinungsspektrum von max. 2,5 bis min 3kg. abgebildet.

Mich würde vielmehr interessieren:
Wie schlägt sich das Funktionsmuster denn im weiteren Verlauf? Wird es weiter kräftig bearbeitet? Und wie gehts jetzt eig. weiter?


----------



## Goddi8 (19. September 2014)

das steht doch im Testthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (19. September 2014)

Sorry,aber wenn Rahmen unter 3kg nur ein Jahr haltbar wären,dann könnte sich die halbe Bikeindustrie vor Reklamationen und Rückruf-
aktionen kaum retten.Das Einsatzgebiet definiert sich in erster Linie über den Federweg und wer es da zu doll treibt,riskiert in erster Linie
Schäden an seinen Federelementen,weil die andauernd durchschlagen.Und das geht dann natürlich auf  Dauer gesehen auch auf den 
Rahmen.Es gibt auch Endurorahmen unter 3kg,die diese Belastung aufgrund von mehr Federweg locker aushalten,solange die harten Stöße
nicht ungefiltert in den Rahmen geleitet werden.Das ICB ist aber weder ein Enduro noch ein Freerider.Wer so etwas sucht,sollte sich dann 
auch nach etwas anderem umschauen.Selbst Canyon gibt für sein Spektral Trailbike gerade mal Drops bis 60cm frei.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Goddi8 (19. September 2014)

lb jörg. das schrieb ich ja bereits oben. 
daher erwarte ich die 2.8 kg mit dämpfer auch nicht ( mk 11 in m) mein mk5 ist noch leichter.  
lv zeigt hier aber was geht


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2014)

Weißt du wieviele Bikes wirklich benutzt werden? Ein Bruchteil der verkauften! Grade bei den leichten "Enduros" ist das besonders schlimm. Die werden im besten Fall um den See zur Eisdiele gefahren.

Die paar Bikes, die wirklich kaputtgetreten werden sind im Vorraus schon abgeschrieben.


----------



## BrandX (19. September 2014)

Spekulationen,wie hart jemand sein Bike rannimmt oder nicht,helfen ja nicht weiter.Jeder Hersteller wird wohl seine Rahmen einem Belastungs-
test unterziehen,um zu sehen was der aushält.Denn einen schlechten Ruf aufgrund von brechenden Rahmen kann sich kaum eine Firma leisten.
Daher gibt es ja auch so viele Bikekategorien mit dem passenden Einsatzgebiet,die der Biker dann auch einhalten sollte.Ein leichtes Trailbike wie das ICB ist dann eben nicht für große Sprünge konzipiert,warum sollte man dann den Rahmen unnötig schwer machen?Zumal ein Gewichtsvor-
teil innerhalb der gleichen Kategorie bei der Kaufentscheidung auch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle spielt.Natürlich wird es immer Biker geben,die
versuchen,die Grenzen auszuloten.Das sind dann aber meistens genau die,die sich nachher beschweren,das der Rahmen nur 1 Jahr hält.Und
dabei dann gerne verschweigen,das sie das Bike ständig über dem Limit bewegt haben.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## veraono (19. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> das steht doch im Testthread


Wahrscheinlich steh ich gerade voll auf dem Schlauch aber welchen "Testthread" meinst du?


----------



## Goddi8 (19. September 2014)

Sorry, sollte Tester heißen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...s-wochenende-in-finale-ligure-gesucht.725848/
und in den FAQ noch das:
FAQ - Frequently Asked Questions [Ständig erweitert]

Irgendwie fehlt ein Übeblicksthread zu Timeline, Was steht noch an etc


----------



## RedSKull (19. September 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Spekulationen,wie hart jemand sein Bike rannimmt oder nicht,helfen ja nicht weiter.Jeder Hersteller wird wohl seine Rahmen einem Belastungs-
> test unterziehen,um zu sehen was der aushält.Denn einen schlechten Ruf aufgrund von brechenden Rahmen kann sich kaum eine Firma leisten.
> Daher gibt es ja auch so viele Bikekategorien mit dem passenden Einsatzgebiet,die der Biker dann auch einhalten sollte.Ein leichtes Trailbike wie das ICB ist dann eben nicht für große Sprünge konzipiert,warum sollte man dann den Rahmen unnötig schwer machen?Zumal ein Gewichtsvor-
> teil innerhalb der gleichen Kategorie bei der Kaufentscheidung auch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle spielt.Natürlich wird es immer Biker geben,die
> ...



vs.



> Das Bike soll gegenüber bisher hierfür verfügbaren Rädern einen höheren Spaßfaktor bieten: *Weil die Geometrie zum Springen einlädt*, weil man sich mit dem Rad richtig gut in Kurven werfen kann. Im Vergleich zu einem Enduro soll unser Bike besser Beschleunigen, mehr „popp“ aus den Federelementen bereit stellen und deutlich leichter sein. Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientertere Geometrie aufweisen, *höhere Reserven in punkto Rahmenstabilität* bieten und später, in der Ausstattung, einen gelungenen Mix aus Robustheit und Gewicht bieten.



Es geht nicht um ein Marathonfully. 

Solange es in Größe L unter 3,5kg mit Dämpfer bleibt, wäre ich zufrieden.
Oder sagen wir unter 3kg ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2014)

Tja, da sieht man mal wieder wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen können.

Der @BrandX hat die Diskussion am Anfang ja nicht mitbekommen. Also nochmal: Von Anfang an stand das Konzept "spaßiges Trailbike" aka "Freeridesofttail" im Vordergrund, es sollte keine aufgeblasene CC Feile wie der Großteil der erhältlichen "Trailbikes" werden!


----------



## veraono (19. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Sorry, sollte Tester heißen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...s-wochenende-in-finale-ligure-gesucht.725848/
> und in den FAQ noch das:
> FAQ - Frequently Asked Questions [Ständig erweitert]
> 
> Irgendwie fehlt ein Überblicksthread zu Timeline, Was steht noch an etc


Danke, das in den Faq hatte ich i.wie überlesen.
Den Thread mit den Bewerbungen hab ich nach zwei Seiten dann abbestellt nachdem´s eh nur um Bewerbungen geht, das ist mir zu affig um´s mitzulesen (hätte man doch per PN machen können?).

Edit: aber ein paar aktuelle Worte zum Funktionsmuster fände ich schon nett, man wird doch sicher hier versuchen die Lösungen/Problemstellen für die nächste Proto-Generation nochmal genau abzuklopfen (oder hängt das im Angesicht der nahenden Folgeversionen schon beim Jü an der Wand ).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2014)

Naja, der Jü hat jetzt grad noch knapp zwei Wochen Zeit vier oder fünf Funktionsmuster zusammen zu nageln und zum Wärmebehandeln zu schicken. Würde mich wundern wenn in der Zeit hier auch noch Änderungen diskutiert werden. Ich denke das der H-Hinterbau entschieden wurde werden die Testbikes auch so aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (19. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Tja, da sieht man mal wieder wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen können.
> 
> Der @BrandX hat die Diskussion am Anfang ja nicht mitbekommen. Also nochmal: Von Anfang an stand das Konzept "spaßiges Trailbike" aka "Freeridesofttail" im Vordergrund, es sollte keine aufgeblasene CC Feile wie der Großteil der erhältlichen "Trailbikes" werden!


Ich zitier mal aus einem anderen Thread eines der genannten Referenz-Bikes SC Blur

XC-Fahrern ein Fahrrad für steileres, heftigeres Terrain geben, ohne aufs Gewicht zu drücken
Downhillern ein XC-Bike zu geben, auf dem sie Spaß haben
Das viel besungene Blur 4X wieder auferstehen zu lassen. Leichter, aber immer noch mit aggressiver Geometrie.


----------



## BrandX (19. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Tja, da sieht man mal wieder wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen können.
> 
> Der @BrandX hat die Diskussion am Anfang ja nicht mitbekommen. Also nochmal: Von Anfang an stand das Konzept "spaßiges Trailbike" aka "Freeridesofttail" im Vordergrund, es sollte keine aufgeblasene CC Feile wie der Großteil der erhältlichen "Trailbikes" werden!


Es ist zwar sehr nett von dir,das du mich in gewisser Weise in Schutz nimmst,weil ich vielleicht eine Diskussion verpasst habe.Aber dem ist
nicht so. Mein Trance 29er wird sowohl in deutschen als auch in englischen Publikationen als spaßiges Trailbike bezeichnet.Der Rahmen
wiegt ohne Dämpfer auch nur 2500g.Das Problem hierbei ist jedoch,das man den Begriff "Spaß" nur sehr ungenau definieren kann.Also müssen
letztendlich wieder die altbekannten Kategorien herhalten.Ein Trailbike ist ja im Endeffekt nichts anderes als ein AM Bike.Also ausgewogene
Up/Downhill Performance.Und in dem Bereich pendeln sich dann auch die Federwege (130-150mm)und Gewichte (12-14kg) ein.Nun ist es 
gerade so,das aufgrund modernerer Techniken und Geometrien die gerade gehypten Enduros immer mehr in diese Bereiche eindringen.Da
stellt sich mir dann die simple Frage,warum sollte ich mir etwas übertrieben gesagt,noch ein 14kg schweres Trailbike mit 130mm kaufen?
Wenn doch ein Enduro mit dem gleichen Gewicht und 30mm mehr Federweg eine höhere Bandbreite bietet und eben auch fürs Grobe besser geeignet ist.Es fehlt dann einfach das Verkaufsargument pro Trailbike.Von daher sollte es dann auch schon erheblich leichter und damit auch agiler als eine Enduro sein.Daher muß als Basis auch ein leichter Rahmen her,damit man diese Vorgabe überhaupt erfüllen kann.
Das zweite Zitat von "Redskull" klingt doch wieder nur nach Marketingsuperlative,wie man es jedes Jahr aufs Neue von allen Herstellern hört.
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nunmal nicht,das wissen wir doch alle.Da wird auch das ICB 2.0 nichts dran ändern können.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## veraono (20. September 2014)

Oh mei, das Thema ist doch so überflüssig
Die nächste Generation der Prototypen wird jetzt sinnvoll konstruiert und gebaut, dann wird man sicher nochmal prüfen wo Einsparpotential ist, und dann wird da sicher irgendwannmal etwas zwischen 2500g und 2800g ohne Dämpfer auf der Waage stehen. 
KEINER wird ein Briefbeschwerer ins Rohr kleben um auf 3000g zu kommen und vermutlich wird auch KEINER das Steuerrohr absägen um auf 2499g zu kommen.

Aber nur so nebenbei nochmal: 
+/- 200g Gewichtsunterschied _am Rahmen_ interessiert nur das Datenblatt bzw. die Bike-Bravo und merkt wirklich nur die Küchenwaage, beim Fahren sicher keiner.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. September 2014)

@BrandX
Das Thema haben wir im allerersten Thema zu ICB 2.0 gefühlte 100 Seiten lang diskutiert.
Weniger ist manchmal, vor allem bezogen auf den Federweg von Fahrrädern welche in Deutschland bewegt werden, einfach mehr.


----------



## Kharne (20. September 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Es ist zwar sehr nett von dir,das du mich in gewisser Weise in Schutz nimmst,weil ich vielleicht eine Diskussion verpasst habe. Aber dem ist nicht so.



Wieso hast du dann versucht die Hinterbaukonstruktion madig zu reden und was anderes durchzudrücken?


----------



## BrandX (20. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> @BrandX
> Das Thema haben wir im allerersten Thema zu ICB 2.0 gefühlte 100 Seiten lang diskutiert.
> Weniger ist manchmal, vor allem bezogen auf den Federweg von Fahrrädern welche in Deutschland bewegt werden, einfach mehr.


Dann schau mal ein paar Posts zurück.Ich habe diese Diskussion hier nicht angezettelt sondern lediglich mitdiskutiert.Wenn dir das nicht
gefällt,brauchst du es ja nicht zu lesen.Zudem finde ich es generell unhöflich,wenn ein normaler User meint,einen Diskussionsfaden bewerten
zu müssen.Das sich in einem Forum Themen wiederholen ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.Dafür gibt es hier tausende von Beispiele.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> lb jörg. das schrieb ich ja bereits oben.
> daher erwarte ich die 2.8 kg mit dämpfer auch nicht ( mk 11 in m) mein mk5 ist noch leichter.
> lv zeigt hier aber was geht



Langsam verliert man bei den Threads wieder den Blick was wo geschrieben wurde  Ja hab gestern erst wieder, beim Rad den Felsen hochlangen,  gespürt wie leicht diese LVs sind...hätte es fast hochgeschmissen zum Ray.
Dafür durfte er mein Nicolai hochlangen 

G.


----------



## Goddi8 (20. September 2014)

hehe. gemein so ohne Flaschenzug ;-)


----------



## veraono (5. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal zum Thema Yoke:
Gerade zufällig entdeckt (der Urheber verzeihe mir den Diebstahl) :

*So muss Das aussehen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (5. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Fladder72 (5. Oktober 2014)

Und wie lang sind da die Kettenstreben..?


----------



## veraono (5. Oktober 2014)

Das Prinzip ließe sich bei unserer Drehpunktlage auch mit deutl. kürzeren Streben genauso umsetzen.


----------



## nuts (6. Oktober 2014)

Du möchtest sagen: Einteilig, geschmiedet, symmetrisch, großer hohler Querschnitt - oder? Schon schön, wobei ich die Asymmetrie der neuen Funktionsmuster überhaupt nicht mehr störend empfunden habe:





#Nussknacker #Steinschleuder - Antriebsseite sieht okay aus, aber in 3D und auf der anderen Seite... nicht so schön:


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Knöchel auf der rechten Seite ab und zu gegen die Steinschleuder gekommen, fällt mir grad noch ein...


----------

